# Tightening PC guide bushings



## thewalnutguy (Oct 31, 2010)

I've had trouble at times getting the Porter Cable router guide bushings tight enough that they don't loosen up during use, potentially ruining an expensive router bit or the project. I've solved this problem by drilling a couple of small holes in the flat surface of the guide bushing and using a small spanner wrench. Now I can hold the bushing stationary while I tighten the threaded collar, or hold the collar stationary and tighten the bushing into it.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I've never had mine come loose, tho I dont use them very often.

That is a great fix you came up with there. :thumbsup: :smile:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I got some spring washers to take of that little issue
http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...tml/pages/routacc2.html#brass_template_anchor

Another fix would be to drill and tap the side of the threaded ring for a #6 nylon screw.


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

thewalnutguy said:


> I've had trouble at times getting the Porter Cable router guide bushings tight enough that they don't loosen up during use, potentially ruining an expensive router bit or the project. I've solved this problem by drilling a couple of small holes in the flat surface of the guide bushing and using a small spanner wrench. Now I can hold the bushing stationary while I tighten the threaded collar, or hold the collar stationary and tighten the bushing into it.


 
I have had the same problem and it is very difficult to get it tight and centered. I actually enlarged the hole with the carbide bit in a brass bushing because the bushing slipped. I see your key is a faucet wrench I think from Delta. I am going to add that to my bushings the next time I use my router.
:thumbsup:


----------



## thintz (Apr 21, 2010)

This is a common problem but in all of my email on it , steel bushings are the only ones doing it. The brass bushings stay tight with finger pressure. I also have a set of steel bushings that I don't use anymore for just that reason. (Now I have to look, I might have given them to someone....) Of course the brass bushings cost more but they are prettier....


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I use plumber's Teflon tape.


----------



## jharris (Jan 8, 2011)

Gene Howe said:


> I use plumber's Teflon tape.


Great idea Gene! Sometimes the best solutions are the simplest. I for one have a tendency to over complicate.

Jeff


----------

